# Quest for goats



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)

Is the correct dosage for Quest equine gel 1mL/100lb? Does the product need to be repeated or just a one time dose?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, that is the correct dose. Quest stays in the system for 28 days so, you don't want to repeat it or give Ivermectin before then. 
You can use a white wormer such as Valbazen 2 weeks later.


----------



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Is quest plus the same dose?
And is it ok to give a few days after ivermectin?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Quest plus is the same dose but, it already contains the white wormer so no more for 28 days. Both work really well, they are hard on severely anemic animals though.


----------



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)

She has had ivermectin 1% orally every 10 days for almost 60days and she had a 8day treatment of sulmet toward the beginning of the 60 days and she still developed diarrhea again yesterday and the day before. I gave Quest yesterday evening. Planned on giving ProBios this evening.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So you have given 6 doses of Ivomec? At what dosage? Did you have a fecal done?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Quest plus is the same dose but, it already contains the white wormer so no more for 28 days. Both work really well, they are hard on severely anemic animals though.


Thanks Jill! 
And even if I used ivermec a few days ago it's still ok to give?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So she has had 5 or 6 doses of Ivermec and Quest? Wow, her liver is probably not in real good shape right now. Don't give anymore wormer, support only until she can heal. Did you ever run a fecal? Are you in a Liver Fluke area? What makes you think she has worms? Is she eating wet forage (dew)? Did you get new crop hay? What is her diet? Are there Cherry, Plum, Maple, or other related species of trees in her pasture?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, Ivomec is completely gone in 10 days. It does impact the liver though so evaluate the animal before giving more meds. I'll PM tomorrow with more info.


----------



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)

She has had 5 or 6 doses now at 1mL/50lb. I thought at first it has just been the weather change. It had dropped about 10-15degrees and has been pretty wet lately. Then two of the other girls in the same pasture developed diarrhea. They cleared up after the first round of ivermec though. I'm not sure if it matters or not but her mom was always pretty sickly and wound up dying. She had chronic diarrhea. The mom was never at my house, but she was a friend's goat. Annabelle's eyelids were a little pale yesterday. I haven't changed her diet at all, she has pasture, sweet feed, limited hay in the summer, and when she comes out in the evening to hang out with me she nibbles on a little oak in the front and my knock out rose. Those are the only things she gets that aren't in the pasture.


----------



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)

I also started a deep clean of the goat barn yesterday to just make sure she isn't picking up anything from in there.


----------



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)

I am not sure about a liver fluke area. I live in west GA, about 30 min from Atlanta. And no, my work schedule hasn't allowed me to take a stool sample to the vet yet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You really need to do a fecal to include coccidia. You may not even be treating for the right worms. At this point, a fecal is critical.


----------



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)

Annabelle had diarrhea again today. Two days after cydectin. She has been doing the same with the ivermec...diarrhea two to three days after worming. I gave her 15g ProBios paste.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..a fecal is in order here, include a cocci check...she has been wormed quite a bit..there should not be a worm issue...a fecal will let you know what you are dealing with and find the right wormer to treat her...int he mean time..pepto will sooth her tummy and dry her bum..no grain...hay, alfalfa and natural browse foods like leaves vines pine and cedar...ect..


----------



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)

The fecal came back today. She is positive for hook worms...


----------



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)

Vet said safeguard for 3 days and Bactrim for 5 days.
This makes no sense.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would prefer valbazen if shes not bred. If you do the safe guard it needs to be at 3x the dose on the bottle/box. Bactrim is an antibiotic...it may help with scours..i know batril is good for scours


----------



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)

I thought ivermec treated hookworms though?


----------



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)

I also noticed a new flower blooming in the pasture today. I will post a pic shortly. Maybe it's not worms at all??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ivomec does get hookworms...and for as much as she got Im guessing its not effective...


----------



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)

Could this give her diarrhea?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes...anything new to her diet in abundance can cause rumen upset...how is she today?


----------



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)

Greenish thick diarrhea.  her mucous membranes are kinda pale. I gave her the second day of safeguard and first dose of bactrim. Any tips for giving goats oral tablets? I crushed it and mixed it with molasses but I am apprehensive about the amount of the crushed tablet I could not recover from the pestle.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

greeeish is usually dietary. Hows her rumen function....do you hear noises, gasses and burps? 

to give a pill...crush and mix with water...draw it up in a drenching gun or syringe and drench it. I would worry too much amount he small amount lost in the pestle..


----------



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)

She is still the normal amount of gassy


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Does that ooze white sap when broken?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know what the plant is, but I would definitely say you have some rumen malfunctions going on here. I've gotten severely anemic, loaded with worms kind of animals before and they usually never get diarrhea, and definitely not keep getting diarrhea after getting wormed. I would really consider getting some pre/probiotic- yeast rumen boluses and giving her those. 
Get her tested for Johnes as well. And if you still can't get the diarrhea to stop, consider testing for BVD.


----------



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)

No white sap. Today is the third day of safeguard and second day of bactrim. She has thick green diarrhea still


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

have you tried pepto or scour halt?


----------



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)

Pepto and ProBios


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Try scour halt or neomycin..it could be bacterial scours...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The plant is Joe Pye weed. It is harmless to goats and may even be beneficial to the immune system and gut. Nothing to worry about there.


----------



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)

Annabelle will get her last dose of antibiotic this evening. Her poop still looks like a cow patty. I had to bring her in for a bath before her little birthday celebration today.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Happy birthday Annabelle. 
Her poop looks dietary??.what all is she eating besides Popeye; )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oops. ..Joe pye weed..lol


----------



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)

The pasture is planted in fescue, they have free choice fescue hay, and they get purina sweet feed twice a day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Endophyte free fescue?


----------



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)

K-31 fescue is what we seeded in the spring. We over seeded after that with fescue seed from our friend's farm. Their fields are decades old. There are 14 other goats in the pasture with Annabelle and no one else is sick.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is not endophyte free from what I can tell. You may need to pull her off all fescue. Only 1 can be affected. Doesn't have to be the whole herd. May not be fescue but it is a possibility.


----------



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh my. Our whole yard was wooded and we clear cut to make pasture. Everything has fescue.


----------



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)

Could it be something genetic? A friend owned her Mom, Babs, and she was always sick. He was constantly battling her diarrhea and she eventually got bottle jaw and died. Annabelle was my first goat and I am crazy in love with her. Is it time for me to take her to UGA for a more thorough work up?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would do that.


----------



## EssieNell (Dec 22, 2014)

Sorry I didn't update sooner, but Annabelle is doing well. She spent 4 days at UGA for multi-drug resistant barber pole worms that caused infection in her liver. She had to have serial rumen transplants to re-establish the normal flora of her rumen. Several new drugs...she is a happy girl!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Glad she is feeling better


----------

